# stick with 2013 secteur elite, or upgrade to 2014 roubaix sora disc??



## kdits (Jul 6, 2014)

So i have a 2013 secteur elite, that i really like, it has only about 300km on it, still has the plastic on the handlebar wrap. it has developed a creek click in the front somewhere so i brought it to my LBS, and they are working on it. in the mean time, i borrows a 2014 roubaix sora disc, while mine is being fixed..

Nice bike, but the sora shifters kinda suck, the 2014 has the same shifters on the handlebars, but the rest kind of sucks..

should i upgrade? i know i can always get a new set of ultegra or even tiagra that i had on the secteur, it shifted spot on was happy with it..

or should i just get better tires and a carbon seat post and stick with the secteur???

any advice would be great,, i am torn.. lol


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Can you notice much difference in the ride of the Roubaix? The SL4 is a pretty stiff frame so I wonder how much of a difference there is? I wasn't impressed with the new Sora either. The base Roubaix model is a pretty good value if you spend $500-750 to upgrade it to 5800 or 6800. The only other item I'd upgrade is the wheels. The wheels on the base Roubaix are boat anchors (and you'll need 11sp compatible wheels too if you go 11sp.) You can always talk to the shop and see if you can trade the Secteur in on a Roubaix.


----------



## kdits (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, there is definitely a difference, i notice it is very stiff, and after a 50k ride i feel much less tired. i suppose i should have started with i am 41, and have just gotten back into MTB and Road cycling last year. I was really into cycling in my teenage years, wow have things changed.

My wife an i have the same bikes, i bought the secteur and her a dolce, they are the same elite model.2013.

I hear bad things about the wheels that came on the secteur and again on the roubaix, can you elaborate on this, i don't feel they are bad. 

if i keep the roubaix, i will go with a 2x10 like i had on the secteur.

i guess another thought is if i put a carbon seatpost on the secteur would it improve much. guess i could test on my wife dolce.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

kdits said:


> I hear bad things about the wheels that came on the secteur and again on the roubaix, can you elaborate on this, i don't feel they are bad.


Just heavy (2000g+) and flexy. The rear wheel can rub the brake under hard pedaling. They work fine though so there's no real need to replace them right away. 



> i guess another thought is if i put a carbon seatpost on the secteur would it improve much. guess i could test on my wife dolce.


Carbon should make a small but noticeable difference. I have the CG-R seat post on my SL4 Expert and it makes a *huge* difference. Honestly, I can't handle the ride of the SL4 with a a standard seat post. The CG-R makes that much of a difference.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

It's always worth it to go carbon to me,if you can go for it and never look back. I mean the whole bike of course ,not just the seatpost.
About wheels unless you spend top dollars for an Sworks wheels sucks bad on every single Specialized road bike out there. 
Either way consider to change wheels first no matter wich bike you will decide to stay with,that is where the major improvement will be noticeable. I really can't say it "works fine" about a wheel that comes as heavy as a bag of concrete and flexes like spaghetti everytime you stand and hammer.


----------



## kdits (Jul 6, 2014)

Well i am waiting for a email from my LBS, he has a 2013 Roubaix pro that he said he will give me a super deal on,, stay tuned.
i think its sl4 as well, and ultegra or 105 and think the wheels are likely better. 

this is crazy i am looking at specs ....


----------



## kdits (Jul 6, 2014)

update, so the pro is a 2012, that has been used a a parts bike,,, LBS wanted my secteur and $2500 for the pro and he would put it back together with ultegra and 105 mix. way outa my price range and its a 2012.. 

he also offered me the sl4 i am using for my secteur and $1000, that i think is reasonable, i have put more km on this sl4 then i have on my secteur,, i have to decide tonight. any advice


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

kdits said:


> he also offered me the sl4 i am using for my secteur and $1000, that i think is reasonable, i have put more km on this sl4 then i have on my secteur,, i have to decide tonight. any advice


Pretty decent trade-in value for your 2013 bike. Basically $250 depreciation. If you like the disc brakes it would make a good platform for a 5800 or 6800 upgrade. You would probably need to upgrade the rear wheel at the same time going to 11sp.


----------



## kdits (Jul 6, 2014)

*SL4 it is.*



Dunbar said:


> Pretty decent trade-in value for your 2013 bike. Basically $250 depreciation. If you like the disc brakes it would make a good platform for a 5800 or 6800 upgrade. You would probably need to upgrade the rear wheel at the same time going to 11sp.


Well looks like i will stick with the 2014 Roubaix SL4 sora disc, and upgrade the group to either tiagra 2 x 10, or 105, whatever is cheap to go back to 2 x 10 .. i don't care about the 2 x 11, because that will require wheels or hubs,, i believe i can go to the 2 x 10 without much troubles. once i can verify that i will finalize the trade and find a group on ebay or other..


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

kdits said:


> i believe i can go to the 2 x 10 without much troubles. once i can verify that i will finalize the trade and find a group on ebay or other..


9 and 10 speed cassettes are fully interchangeable. You might want to have the shop install 6800 derailleur cables on the Sora and see if it shifts better. If you can save up for 5800 plus new wheels I think 11sp is the way to go. The fact that it has disc brakes somewhat limits your options for inexpensive 11sp compatible rear wheels. You can always ask the shop to see if the stock wheels on the Roubaix are 11sp compatible.


----------



## kdits (Jul 6, 2014)

Dunbar said:


> 9 and 10 speed cassettes are fully interchangeable. You might want to have the shop install 6800 derailleur cables on the Sora and see if it shifts better. If you can save up for 5800 plus new wheels I think 11sp is the way to go. The fact that it has disc brakes somewhat limits your options for inexpensive 11sp compatible rear wheels. You can always ask the shop to see if the stock wheels on the Roubaix are 11sp compatible.


Well its done. , traded in and am quite happy with the sl4.

Feel a little bad about the secteur. .. 

Been rising allot going to look for a SRAM groupo. Apex. ...


----------



## Poonjabby (Dec 31, 2014)

I own a Roubaix and a Secteur. There the same bike basically. One is carbon and the other aluminum. They're both great endurance bikes with the Secteur weighing in at almost 27 lbs and the Roubaix 18 lbs. My Secteur has almost 9 lbs of rims, tires and hubs. I know because we took the Axis wheels off and weighed them yesterday. I use the Secteur as my gravel, commuter and bad weather bike and I love it. The Roubaix is my baby.

Poon


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I got a 2014 disc Roubiax [8/2014] and rode it with the Sora for a few rides. I did pull the Sora Compact cranks before riding so they could stay mint to sell and put a 39/53 7800 set. So maybe that crank helped it shift, but the Sora STIs felt fine to me.

I popped on the rest of the 7800 Group I had pulled when I SSed my Steel Custom Strong over the next day or two.


----------

